# Headed for the paint shop



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Here is a couple of pics as I am hauling my modified to the paint shop. I need the trailer and the coupe painted. 
Sundance :woohoo:
TKS Modelsports
Elkhart Indiana


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice looking setup!!! I like that van & trailer combo. Give us some more details and make the pics bigger please!!! Is that a scratch built trailer??? I wants to see more of that modified!!! Thanks for posting!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*trailers are kewl...*

Sundance,

That is a slick set-up man! 

Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NIce little setup. Make sure we see the return trip too.  rr


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I hope these are alittle bigger pics. The trailer is scratch built by me. The van came from a toy set I got at Big Lots and has a 4 gear under it. The coupe is on a JL and started its life as a Tyco 40 Ford. The top has been chopped, there is a fuel cell that will be installed after paint. Pvc has been added in a number of places. Air cleaner,pipes driver will be added after paint. Thats a quick run down of what is going on with the modified.
Sundance :woohoo:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I like 'em old 'n dirty....*

Can't wait to see some color on them. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

nice looking set-up. Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Sundance,

Nice looking combo. Scratch built trailer...Sweet.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Got word from the paint shop today. Trailer is in the booth drying and they ran into a problem with the coupe. When they were appling the second color one side and only one side crystalized. They have to sand it down and start over. :drunk: I'll post pictures as soon as I get it back. I did find property for my new shop. Also got a cherry picker, engine stand and a miller mig welder for the new shop. :woohoo: Sundance


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Chain Stores*

Sundance, I believe I've been to that same paint shop. Same deal, they had to sand and repaint my car. They told me they got in a "bad run" of paint. Anyways, good luck and hope they get it straightend out. Looking forward to seeing the new shop. Sounds like your going to be doing some serious overhaul work. Come on, show us some stuff, don't make us beg!!! ... RM


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I will be building race cars. Ok I was waiting to get the shop built but the builders haven't even broke groung yet but here is a little taste of what I hope it will have in it. Oh by the way I picked up a 75 hp compressor. :woohoo:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Headed home*

Well we are headed back to the garage to install the exhaust then off to the graphics shop. :woohoo:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dang!! cool shop! and cars too!!  :thumbsup:

Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good!!!! Can't wait to see the opened shop.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Here is some shots of the shop as it is still under construction.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

cool looking shop


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking shop Sundance!!! I like that checkered floor, nice shop accessories for building those HotRods. Do you need a few Bowties for the wall??? hehehe ...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It' a blast to SHOP!*

Sundance,

Looks like you have got plenty of move around room which will be nice for easy acess. My neighbor told me when I decide to build my shed to make it big as, you can't make it bigger after it's all done.

Also becarefull where you set this thing. I had mine upstairs ontop of a piece of furniture and snagged the edge with my shirt.....Plop....smash....oh dang! Learned my lesson and have the Technology to rebuild it into the 6 million dollar shop if I can get some Goverment backing now. LOL 

Bob...will check back later for progress...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Liking the Dirty Dawgs....*

Really like the trailer too. :thumbsup:.... Keep'em coming. nd

LOL though... Bob... oops ruined it 'cause I had a shirt weener that day... zilla :lol:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Long time gone but I'm back*

Bad news with the economy I lost the shop. I did manage to keep the cars and tools. Got A new job and a different home, and with the addition of my son's Wii ( getting my reflexes back) I am starting to race and build agian. So hopefully soon I can start breaking ground on the new shop. :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We're lookin forward to it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to love those new shops, no mess, still shiny and clean. Looks great, keep the pix coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Looks great, envy is the word.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Sundance this place always has room for more cool little car builds. Can't wait to see what you have up your sleve now.

Bob...if you build it they will come...zilla


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*No shop yet but still building*

Here my latest project


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool paint scheme!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME PAINT JOB!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wicked Paint!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I can't take credit for the paint. Thats was done by my pardner Wood. I did the build, he did the paint.
*Blue Wood Speed & Custom*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I have always been a Huge fan of this body as I raced one as a kid at our local hobby store races...Cool Beans! That is a TYCO body right? It used to be chrome with neon paint highlights.

Bob...Love the paint job too...zilla


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Yes it's a tyco body on top of a A/FX 4 gear chassis. The stk rims were shaved so I could get everything under the body. The blower is from a johnny lighting die-cast. I made my own body mounts and detailed as I could. 
The car will be named *Bad Bungadude*. I plan to run this in proy races.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the response...will keep this one in the back of my head for future use. Cool car!

BZ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A very nice, tight build!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great paint scheme! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great stance! Low is good!!! Very clever paint work!


----------

